

Dyson Airblade Hand Dryer - mhb
http://www.dysonairblade.com/homepage.asp

======
yangyang
Not sure which came first, but they've had the Mitsubishi Jet Towel in Japan
for years: <http://jettowel.mitsubishielectric.co.uk/main.htm>

------
mhb
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyson_Airblade>

------
kierank
These are incredibly good. You can literally feel the water gliding off your
hands.

